# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  neighbours - 24.05.05

## stacyefc

what happened on it? i missed it cos i went the pub straight from work.  please can someone let me know

----------


## stacyefc

did anything happen with sindi and stu cos on the episode the day before she was lying to him saying she was going the pictures

----------


## chris

he found out and told her to stop straightaway. She agreed until stu's sight began to come back, so they went to see a consultant who told them stu could have an operation to restore his sight, but it would cost $50000. Also, lyn and andy kissed, and summer and steph a day wiv the geeks!

----------

